# Apple et les logiciels libres éducatifs...



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (5 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Fut un temps, Apple distribuait des CD éducatifs avec des logiciels libres il me semble ...
Quelqu'un a t'il des références de cette action SVP ?
J'aurai aimé avoir ce CD ou la liste des applications fournies sur ce média.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (12 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
il existe des Cd-rom des logiciels libres conçus il y quelques temps par l'Académie de Versailles ; ( Linux,Pc et Mac) 
*http://logiciels-libres-cndp.ac-versailles.fr/article.php3?id_article=157*
qui m'ont permis de découvrir l'univers du libre,
maintenant que l'adsl c'est démocratisé on peut trouver ses ressources
en téléchargement sur  les sites comme Framasoft, et autres,
bonne chasse,
cordialement,
patrick


----------

